

How Much Will Currency Policies Really Affect Our Economy? - cwan
http://www.newdeal20.org/2010/10/06/how-much-will-currency-policies-really-affect-our-economy-22514/

======
lzw
This is almost literally attempting to predict when a soap bubble is going to
pop by examining the patterns in the rainbow effects that appear on its side
as it expands.

The real answer is very simple: Can't know when it will pop, but if you keep
expanding, it is guaranteed that it will.

But then, this article was published by Roosevelts.

